# Der Zug fährt ruckelnd an.



## Emmanuel27

Yo diría: *"el tren se aproxima sacudiéndose."
Danke im voraus*


----------



## Emmanuel27

wird durch mehrere Weichen geleitet und gewinnt langsam an Fahrt.
*Se dirije a traves de varias desviaciones y poco a poco gana impulso???*


----------



## ayuda?

*Yo diría:*
...wird durch mehrere* Weichen* geleitet und
...*gewinnt langsam an Fahrt *= coge velocidad/va acelerando despacito/poco a poco

*PD:* Yo suelo ir muy a menudo en tren. _*Eisenbahnweiche*_ indica algo como una estación de maniobras/estación de control y conmutación/puntos de control—por ejemplo _*Schnellfahrweiche*_.
En inglés se llama _switch station_. Hay que averiguar si hay otro tren en ciertas franjas de las vías ferroviarias en determinados momentos para poder continuar.
Tendría que ser eso.


----------



## ayuda?

Emmanuel27 said:


> Yo diría: *"el tren se aproxima sacudiéndose."
> Danke im voraus*


----------



## Peterdg

Creo que "Weiche" es simplemente "aguja" ("switch" in AE, "points" in BE)


----------



## Emmanuel27

*Pasa a traves de varias agujas y poco a poco coge velocidad.*
Danke an alle.


----------



## anahiseri

Emmanuel27 said:


> Yo diría: *"el tren se aproxima sacudiéndose."
> Danke im voraus*


No, *anfahren * no es "aproximarse", sino *ponerse en movimiento.

"sacudiéndose" *sí es una posibilidad para "ruckelnd"


----------



## anahiseri

"an" como prefijo de verbo tiene varios significados, y uno de ellos, aunque no muy frecuente es *comenzar.*
anlaufen
(eine Packung) aufbrechen
(den Wagen) ankurbeln
(eine Arbeit) angehen


----------

